# New Orleans whiskey jug



## midway49 (Jun 30, 2008)

Does anyone know rarity, value, info on this 1/2 gallon David Brunner jug?  I found online that he had a saloon in 1915. Dug in Kentucky recently.


----------



## kastoo (Jul 1, 2008)

Dam cool, and you're lucky


----------



## lexdigger (Jul 11, 2008)

Sweet jug Cliff! Can't wait to get back out digging! Chris


----------



## globe9 (Jun 2, 2016)

*Longshot*



midway49 said:


> Does anyone know rarity, value, info on this 1/2 gallon David Brunner jug?  I found online that he had a saloon in 1915. Dug in Kentucky recently.



I know this is a REALLY old post and this is a longshot, but David Brunner was my great grandfather. I was so surprised to see this turn up in a Google image search. I was wondering if you still have this jug?


----------



## BDye01 (Sep 3, 2019)

I have a 3 gallon jug from the David Brunner liquor dealer.  Still trying to find out some info.


----------



## globe9 (Nov 17, 2020)

Do you still have this jug? I would love to purchase as a Christmas gift for my mother, who's grandfather was David Brunner.


----------

